# Who has nicer properties, II or RCI?



## cps27 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thought I'd ask the pros here.  In general, who on average is considered to having nicer properties, II or RCI?

Also, which of these two companies, in general, is considered to have an oveall better quality of service?

thanks for your advice!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2012)

OK. Now you tell us, which is 'nicer', Marriott/Hyatt (II), or DVC/HGVC (RCI). It's a toss up, and all about location, location, location. Obviously, you join the exchange that your resort is affiliated with, not choose a resort because of their affiliation. Buying a resort- any resort to exchange is silly. Buy where you want to go a majority of the time. There is no reason to pay for exchange membership, plus ever increasing exchange fees on top of  MF of a top tier resort.

Jim


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 27, 2012)

My answer to that would be - SFX!


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> OK. Now you tell us, which is 'nicer', Marriott/Hyatt (II), or DVC/HGVC (RCI). It's a toss up, and all about location, location, location. Obviously, you join the exchange that your resort is affiliated with, not choose a resort because of their affiliation. Buying a resort- any resort to exchange is silly. Buy where you want to go a majority of the time. There is no reason to pay for exchange membership, plus ever increasing exchange fees on top of  MF of a top tier resort.
> 
> Jim



Speak for yourself. I don't necessarily want to go the same place every time. I like variety. I purchased to exchange and have or will be staying at great properties--Welk Resorts Escondido, Marriott Desert Springs Villas II, Four Seasons Aviara, and Marriott Newport Coast--all for obscene discounts over renting, even with exchange fees and membership fee baked in.

Also, some resorts are dual affiliated so some people have choices. Not to mention the independents.

As for II vs RCI, they say II have more top notch resorts, but I dunno. All I know is that II has been good to me.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Buying a resort- any resort to exchange is silly. Buy where you want to go a majority of the time. There is no reason to pay for exchange membership, plus ever increasing exchange fees on top of  MF of a top tier resort.
> 
> Jim



I beg to differ on your position on this. I bought to exclusively exchange into way more expensive resorts at a fraction of the price of buying there. I do not ever intend on going to my home resort, but I am able to enjoy expensive resorts for way less than their yearly MF. With all the memberships, exchange fees and home resort MF, my cost per week is sometimes 1/3 of the yearly MF of my destination resort.

 There is no way I would buy in Maui where timeshare owners are being taxed to death. Why pay say $15K resale and $2100 in MF for 1 week when I can exchange in with a $1K resort and $750 or less per week with all fees in and get two weeks out of it ?

The only advantage of your position is if it is a hard to get resort and you get to control your view or time you go. But even with that said, many difficult to get resorts are attainable with advanced planning and putting your requests in early.

To each their own, but I don't think you can say it is silly to own to just exchange. It has worked fantastic this far allowing me to stay at places where I might not be able to if I had to buy there. Even if the membership and exchange fees doubled, I would still be ahead of buying at my destination resort.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 27, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Speak for yourself. I don't necessarily want to go the same place every time. I like variety. I purchased to exchange and have or will be staying at great properties--Welk Resorts Escondido, Marriott Desert Springs Villas II, Four Seasons Aviara, and Marriott Newport Coast--all for obscene discounts over renting, even with exchange fees and membership fee baked in.
> 
> Also, some resorts are dual affiliated so some people have choices. Not to mention the independents.
> 
> As for II vs RCI, they say II have more top notch resorts, but I dunno. All I know is that II has been good to me.



Beat me to it huh ? Lol


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2012)

II has Starwood (Westin, Sheraton, Harborside) and Marriott.

RCI has Disney Vacation Club.

I don't think either II or RCI have great service.

However, you don't get to choose between II and RCI, unless the timeshare you own is duel affiliated - most are not.

The most important questions when choosing and Exchange Company is WHERE to you want to go, and which Exchange Company has that inventory?


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 27, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> I beg to differ on your position on this. I bought to exclusively exchange into way more expensive resorts at a fraction of the price of buying there. I do not ever intend on going to my home resort, but I am able to enjoy expensive resorts for way less than their yearly MF. With all the memberships, exchange fees and home resort MF, my cost per week is sometimes 1/3 of the yearly MF of my destination resort.
> 
> There is no way I would buy in Maui where timeshare owners are being taxed to death. Why pay say $15K resale and $2100 in MF for 1 week when I can exchange in with a $1K resort and $750 or less per week with all fees in and get two weeks out of it ?
> 
> ...





Beefnot said:


> Speak for yourself. I don't necessarily want to go the same place every time. I like variety. I purchased to exchange and have or will be staying at great properties--Welk Resorts Escondido, Marriott Desert Springs Villas II, Four Seasons Aviara, and Marriott Newport Coast--all for obscene discounts over renting, even with exchange fees and membership fee baked in.
> 
> Also, some resorts are dual affiliated so some people have choices. Not to mention the independents.
> 
> As for II vs RCI, they say II have more top notch resorts, but I dunno. All I know is that II has been good to me.



Totally agree with both of you.  

I bought TS's, and am buying other TS's, to be used as traders.  With the exception of 1-HGVC in Hawaii, I will never stay at any of the traders that I purchased.  As stated, to each his own.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 27, 2012)

While it is true that many of us have been able to use exchange services to our advantage, conventional wisdom is that for a *first* purchase, you should buy something you expect to want to use more often than not.  Exchange is not for the faint of heart.  The "rules" (how to best obtain advantage) constantly change.  To play the game well takes a good chunk of time---time that might be more profitably spent doing other things.  I suspect most of us who enjoy the exchange game think of it more as a hobby.

"Buying to use" doesn't mean just one location, though; buying into a mini-system (e.g. Wyndham, WorldMark, Bluegreen, etc.) can give you location diversity without as many of the uncertainties as an exchange system brings to the table.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> OK. Now you tell us, which is 'nicer', Marriott/Hyatt (II), or DVC/HGVC (RCI). It's a toss up, and all about location, location, location. Obviously, you join the exchange that your resort is affiliated with, not choose a resort because of their affiliation. Buying a resort- any resort to exchange is silly. Buy where you want to go a majority of the time. There is no reason to pay for exchange membership, plus ever increasing exchange fees on top of  MF of a top tier resort.
> 
> Jim



You forgot Westin/Sheraton (Starwood), which is also in II.

Left hand = Marriott, Hyatt, Westin, & Sheraton.

Right hand = Hard-to-Get DVC & Hard-to-Get HGVC (Spring bulk dump).

The winner is (drum roll) --> the Left-Hand (II) 

Still won't get rid of my low MF RCI trader though.  Great for short stays and getting into HGVC (Hawaii & SW Florida) at a low cost when available.  No interest in Disney, unless Aulani was available: dream-on.


----------



## nursie (Oct 27, 2012)

*Have been with both II and RCI*

I have belonged to both. II for from about '92-'02 & RCI from about 2002 to present. 
I had good luck and bad luck with both.
II seemed to have really high end properties but we wanted more locations in TX and MN and RCI fit the bill on that.
Fortunately for us Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort was a dual resort and it opened up the option to belong to one, the other, or both.
Of course you can't deposit the same unit/year into both for exchanges but it does let you see what is out there so you can make a decision which one to deposit into or which one you might want to join.
Looking over the each companies Resort Directories gives you an idea of which exchange would better suit your needs. You don't have to be a member to be able to access their website directories online. It pays to shop around.
Good luck.


----------



## momeason (Oct 27, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Speak for yourself. I don't necessarily want to go the same place every time. I like variety. I purchased to exchange and have or will be staying at great properties--Welk Resorts Escondido, Marriott Desert Springs Villas II, Four Seasons Aviara, and Marriott Newport Coast--all for obscene discounts over renting, even with exchange fees and membership fee baked in.
> 
> Also, some resorts are dual affiliated so some people have choices. Not to mention the independents.
> 
> As for II vs RCI, they say II have more top notch resorts, but I dunno. All I know is that II has been good to me.



I agree with Beefnot..love to explore..I do buy to trade and I have been happy with II...no experience with RCI. I do know their fees are higher.


----------



## momeason (Oct 27, 2012)

I also really enjoy my timeshare hobby. We are traveling 13 weeks this year off of points banked for 2 years off a one week ownership. If you love the challenge, exchanging can be profitable and fun! II is working for me. My home resort company changed the rules so I will not be able to do this again but there are always getaways.

There is a lot to learn but I love a challenge! Works great for retirees and flexible travelers.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 27, 2012)

bnoble said:


> While it is true that many of us have been able to use exchange services to our advantage, conventional wisdom is that for a *first* purchase, you should buy something you expect to want to use more often than not.  Exchange is not for the faint of heart.  The "rules" (how to best obtain advantage) constantly change.  To play the game well takes a good chunk of time---time that might be more profitably spent doing other things.  I suspect most of us who enjoy the exchange game think of it more as a hobby.
> 
> "Buying to use" doesn't mean just one location, though; buying into a mini-system (e.g. Wyndham, WorldMark, Bluegreen, etc.) can give you location diversity without as many of the uncertainties as an exchange system brings to the table.



I think TS ownership is not for the faint of heart either. Instead of buying "you expect to want to use", it might be better to research where you want to go and learn about the good/bad of the specific resorts you are interested in before committing to buying one. See what others are getting/doing and determine if that can work for you. If one is going to get into timesharing, it is a commitment of time either way. Buy smarter not higher!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2012)

I like you folks, and how you choose to spend your money is your business. But I fail to see how paying $150 a year, and close to $200 on top of your maintenance makes sense. I own one TS to use, one to exchange internally in a mini system at very low cost, and yes, one in RCI Points that I do use for exchanges to 'exotic' locations where I don't want to own.

Each to their own.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 27, 2012)

I also don't like to go to the same place all the time and use my ownerships for mostly exchanging or rental.

Yes, RCI's fees are getting obnoxious, but as long as you have high TPU values for your ownership with reasonable m/f, you can still get great value & mileage in exchanging.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I like you folks, and how you choose to spend your money is your business. But I fail to see how paying $150 a year, and close to $200 on top of your maintenance makes sense. I own one TS to use, one to exchange internally in a mini system at very low cost, and yes, one in RCI Points that I do use for exchanges to 'exotic' locations where I don't want to own.
> 
> Each to their own.
> 
> Jim



I can't speak for others, but if my MFs arverage $300-$400 per week owned + exchg fees of $154 + membership fee of $89 amortized across all my exchanges, I think your sight will cease to fail given my circumstances. It is simple math.

As for those who do not have such a low cost of travel, even those who spend more on average may value accommodations quality equally to or more than simply location, and thus may not want to spend more to enjoy a superior quality vacation experience at the diverse locations they choose to exchange to. Personally, I would rather trade a beach front location with merely decent quality  accommodations for a superior quality resort a half mile inland. That's just how I roll.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 27, 2012)

We own a sailboat and our "repeat" traveling is all done to various SoCal harbors/anchorages.

Our non-sailing travel is largely in timeshares and by then we are ready to go somewhere different every time.  Maybe someday we will settle down and buy an "own where you want to go" timeshare, but until we do, we are squarely in the exchange camp.  Not because we are incapable of running the numbers and figuring out how to own timeshares affordably, but because that's what makes the most sense for us with our current travel paradigm.

To answer the original question, personally I am most interested in the II inventory, so to me it seems "nicer;" the best fit for us are the big resort-y type properties with restaurants, bars, a spa, a concierge, etc.  It's just the type of thing we like while on vacation.  SFX is great for some locations (SF, NYC, London, Mexico) but is more hit and miss in other locations if you want a big glitzy resort (IMO).  SFX also seems to take excellent care of some customers while others report lesser experiences. I am quite tempted by some RCI possibilities, mostly sailboat and canal boat exchanges and someday I might even deposit my SBP over there.  But not any time soon.

H


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 28, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> However, you don't get to choose between II and RCI, unless the timeshare you own is duel affiliated - most are not.
> ?



Fortunately, the affiliation problem is not there with independent exchange companies like SFX, as resorts do NOT have to affiliate for you to be able to deposit with them.  They do have to be a high end resort acceptable to SFX and a week in high season.  For some areas like London or New York, high season is all year.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 28, 2012)

I agree with Carolinian...if it is literally the quality, it's is SFX as it takes only the top notch ones. Volume may be limited but that is another discussion.

Funny, how most posters skip HGVC out of the calculation. Based on current numbers, it is second to Marriott...technically third behind wyndham, Marriott...in volume of members and properties accessible.

In addition, there are multiple properties that are in rci and ii that are not affiliated with any hotel chain and meet or beat the quality/location aspect...these are the hidden gems that people miss out...

Also, do not write off wyndham as a hotel chain...given the volume, most of the properties are a notch below other hotel chains, but their cream of the crop is equal in number and quality to any non Marriott/HGVC chain(volume leaders)...


----------



## bnoble (Oct 28, 2012)

> Instead of buying "you expect to want to use", it might be better to research where you want to go and learn about the good/bad of the specific resorts you are interested in before committing to buying one.


This is of course what I mean by "buying what you expect to want to use", and the rest of your point is well taken.  For someone getting into timesharing, renting a time or two is probably a very good idea to see if it is for you.  And, no matter what, spending significant time understanding the landscape is important.  I think I went almost a year between starting to read and learn and my first purchase.



> But I fail to see how paying $150 a year, and close to $200 on top of your maintenance makes sense.


Well, my RCI account is "free" with one of my mini-system ownerships.  As for the rest, it's pretty simple math.  I pay an average of $X per TPU.  If $X * TPU + $200 is a "good deal", I'm happy.  If not, I don't make the exchange.  So far, I'm still able to find an ample set of "good deals," but that's really in the eye of the beholder.

SFX is a great alternative---*if* they will take your resort.  They also do seem to employ some sort of like-for-like system, so results can vary based on what you are giving them.  They will take all of my resorts, but Mark made it clear that one of them would be taken only begrudgingly, and I should not expect much in the way of results.  I appreciated that candor, as it avoided what would likely have been a frustrating experience.


----------



## momeason (Oct 28, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I like you folks, and how you choose to spend your money is your business. But I fail to see how paying $150 a year, and close to $200 on top of your maintenance makes sense. I own one TS to use, one to exchange internally in a mini system at very low cost, and yes, one in RCI Points that I do use for exchanges to 'exotic' locations where I don't want to own.
> 
> Each to their own.
> 
> Jim



You own 3 Timeshares. I owned points in one system and exchanged through II to take lots of vacations. I put in exchange requests for those places on my bucket list and just stay open minded seeking other availability. We have had a lot of great vacations that way. From my experience, I believe it is easier to learn how to get a lot out of II.  There are lots of ways to stretch your MF dollar in II that are not publicized but that we learn from other TUGgers. I pay the exchange fees so I am not locked into paying a lot of MFs. I bought another TS this year. I am also selling one. I will still have only one. I have owned since early 2007 and have not used the getaway feature yet. When I get to where I want to vacation more than I can exchange for, I might try it. Right now, we are trying not to pass up any $170 bonus opportunities. It keeps us busy..13 weeks this year.
I have been to several of my bucket list locations and I keep adding places through reading. Most of the places I go I would love to visit again, but I do not want to got to the same resort every year. If I win the lottery, there are several resorts I would like to visit every year, but I would still want to keep exploring lots of new places every year. 
It may come down to whether a person has wanderlust or loves the familiar. I am both. My husband is more of the wanderlust type who also loves downtime at home.
I would be a candidate for year round timesharing, my husband not so much.
Not having a home would be difficult. I would love to have caretakers for my home though..back to winning the lottery..lol


----------



## chriskre (Oct 28, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> You forgot Westin/Sheraton (Starwood), which is also in II.
> 
> Left hand = Marriott, Hyatt, Westin, & Sheraton.
> 
> ...



Well there are some Marriots and Starwoods in RCI too.  
I exchange into them all the time.  
I also just exchanged into a Wyndham thru II.  



heathpack said:


> Our non-sailing travel is largely in timeshares and by then we are ready to go somewhere different every time.  Maybe someday we will settle down and buy an "own where you want to go" timeshare, but until we do, we are squarely in the exchange camp.  Not because we are incapable of running the numbers and figuring out how to own timeshares affordably, but because that's what makes the most sense for us with our current travel paradigm.



This is the case for me too.  I could own a place at the beach but with my current lifestyle, I want to see all the beaches so haven't settled into just one place for right now.  

It would be way more work for me to get away if I had to spend my free time cleaning, repairing, dealing with hurricanes and other issues.  Easier for me to just pay my MF's and exchange fees and come and go wherever and whenever I feel like it.  Lucky for me Florida has tons of beachfront timeshares to keep me busy for eternity.  



Bourne said:


> I agree with Carolinian...if it is literally the quality, it's is SFX as it takes only the top notch ones. Volume may be limited but that is another discussion.
> 
> Funny, how most posters skip HGVC out of the calculation. Based on current numbers, it is second to Marriott...technically third behind wyndham, Marriott...in volume of members and properties accessible.
> 
> ...



SFX doesn't get anything special compared to the bigger exchange companies.  Their forte is supposedly NYC, London and San Francisco, all attainable thru RCI/II either thru exchange or rental.  

It's nice that they are free but you can't window shop their inventory without a deposit, so for us lookie-loos it's not gonna tempt us enough to deposit.  
I got a free gold membership when I bought my HGVC and never used it.  
As I've told Mark at SFX, if we can't see what's in the store thru the window then I'm probably not going to spend my money in that store.  

The other alternates like DAE, Trading Places and Platinum Interchange at least let you see the leftover inventory so you have an idea of what they have to offer.  This year PI got one of my weeks on deposit.  

I think it's important to buy a dual affiliated resort if you are only going to own just one.  Of course if you hang around here for any length of time, you will end up owning in every system under the sun.  :hysterical:


----------



## JuliGee (Oct 29, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Well there are some Marriots and Starwoods in RCI too.
> I exchange into them all the time.
> I also just exchanged into a Wyndham thru II.
> 
> ...



I agree, there isn't anything special in the timeshare exchange world, that you are not going to see in RCi or I.I. I think it's more of a question of can you get it for your exchange, and what price are you happy to pay for your fees.

I think you only need to deposit a week to see what is available for leftovers more than 90 days in advance with sfx. Less than 90 days anyone can see their sell off list of leftovers on their website. 

I don't know if its still available, but they had a week in London at the slone gardens club for around a couple of hundred bucks, and some other interesting stuff. We have booked a number of their sell off weeks. Some of them for an exchange, and others for the low rental rate.

Juli


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with Jim. Buy where you want to go, and I will add, within driving distance. I will also add for everything else, rent. Life changes- you don't know if you will be able to fly out somewhere-maybe the airfares are astronomical-you could lose your job, illness could strike, can't take off from your job, unforeseen circumstances-then, you still have to pay maintenance fees, RCI or II membership fees, travel insurance, etc. You are stuck with the timeshares for life-hard to get out of them if things change and you still have to pay up. Never mind all the hassles time and effort you have to put into exchanging. Yes, renting can sometimes be more expensive, but you can vacation as you will with no commitments dragging you down...


----------



## zcrider (Oct 29, 2012)

*Which has nicer resorts*

The OP asked which company has nicer resorts in it.  
   The consensus on TUG mostly agree that II has more higher end resorts and RCI has more over all inventory.  I too don't go to Disney often and Hilton does not have many locations I want.  So for me II hands down has the best odds of getting the nicest resorts in locations I want.  On top of that, it is generally agreed that RCI's fees are higher and TPU system is more complicated.  
   I am not anti-RCI b/c I have never had reason to use them, but I have been reading on TUG long enough to see many many people RCI bashing and complaining they change their system regularly ( in a bad way) ect.  And I just don't read complaints like that about II and I have never personally been disappointed or upset with II, my experience is the opposite.  I find it is so generous I end up with more weeks then I can vacation with and I only own one full week and one every other year week.  But lots of opportunities to get extra weeks from II for exchange fee only.


----------



## elaine (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the II resorts--but it's really window shopping for me most times, b/c most of the "nice" places I want--Hyatt, Starwood, Marriott, etc. all have preferences for owners in that system. So, if you need to travel to a high demand spot and a high demand time you are behind others who own in that system. And if you need more than a studio, it's almost impossible (say summer Hilton Head--I will never get a Marriott, 2 BR Carib--I will never get a 2 BR Marriott). With RCI, you are on equal footing--and if you can plan ahead and grab when a bulk bank occurs (big deposit of weeks by the developer), you can get good high end, prime time weeks.
I have a summer beach week that I always deposit with II. It has duall afilliation, and for the 1st time, I  just deposited with RCI. I agree that the "rules" are always changing--but RCI is working better for me now (as we need prime time family travel)---we also are  big fans of HGVC and DVC--so that trumps it for us.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 29, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Well there are some Marriots and Starwoods in RCI too.
> I exchange into them all the time.
> I also just exchanged into a Wyndham thru II.



First, you neglected to mention where the Marriott's and Starwood's that are in RCI are located, or what season?

Second, the advantage of owning Marriott and/or Starwood is the preference that each has in II.  I can get into properties that others in II, RCI, SFX, Platinum, etc, will never get into, let alone see.  What Marriott/Starwood owners don't pick-up during the preference period are called Left-Overs.  In fact, I never see what I get.  I do the pre-paid deposit-first and the whole thing is automated.  When my number comes-up in the II system and an exchange is available that meets my request - I get it before anybody else even gets to see it.  I've gotten a lot of great Marriott/Starwood Hawaiian exchanges that way.  

I have yet to see any of the Marriott and/or Starwood Hawaiian properties in RCI, wonder why.  Neither have I seen any of the Caribbean, Mexican, European, or Indonesian properties in RCI: Have you?

I have no interest in Wyndham, they're a dime-a-dozen in RCI.

My primary vacation/exchange location preference is Hawaii.  My primary TS preference is Marriott (II), Starwood (II), and HGVC (ClubPoints and RCI bulk deposits).


----------



## Bourne (Nov 2, 2012)

> The consensus on TUG mostly agree that II has more higher end resorts and RCI has more over all inventory.



Though I am not questioning the value of advice given here on Tug, it tends to be generalized for a broader spectrum. 

If you are looking for proverbial diamonds in the rough, you have to question the norm and look deeper. Even tug listing of top resorts has its limitations and misses some great properties because people gravitate towards the ones that are popular and rate them.

The ones who know what I am talking about tend to stay quiet under the pretext that loose lips sink ships...


----------



## chriskre (Nov 2, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> First, you neglected to mention where the Marriott's and Starwood's that are in RCI are located, or what season?
> 
> Second, the advantage of owning Marriott and/or Starwood is the preference that each has in II.  I can get into properties that others in II, RCI, SFX, Platinum, etc, will never get into, let alone see.  What Marriott/Starwood owners don't pick-up during the preference period are called Left-Overs.  In fact, I never see what I get.  I do the pre-paid deposit-first and the whole thing is automated.  When my number comes-up in the II system and an exchange is available that meets my request - I get it before anybody else even gets to see it.  I've gotten a lot of great Marriott/Starwood Hawaiian exchanges that way.
> 
> ...



I didn't mention it because you can go check for yourself in the directory.

I have exchanged several times into the Vistana resorts in Florida.  Maybe they are beneath the standards of some of you regular Starwood owners, but for what I pay to get into them, they are quite the bargain.  

BTW, I have also traded into a few Marriotts and Starwoods in II but I guess I got the leftovers which for me works just fine since I don't have to follow any school calendars.  The rest of you can compete for the "prized" weeks.  

I'm fine with the bones thrown to me by RCI and II.  Seems when I log into my II account there is always one of the great hotel names sitting there for the off season picking.   To me there is no off season in FL.  Since I'm getting it with super duper cheap TPU's and II deposits, I'll leave the race to the prize weeks to you.  

And I'm not sure what your issue is with Wyndham.  Some of their resorts are just as nice if not nicer than some of the Marriott/Starwoods that I've visited.  At least Wyndham & HGVC has an internal trading system for their lowly resale owners, something that Starwood & Marriott punish resale owners from participating in.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 3, 2012)

If you talk about AVERAGE timeshares, the average II timeshare beats the average RCI timeshare, hands down.  But when you talk about the cream of the crop timeshares (i.e. the best ones either exchange company has), they're really pretty comparable.

As a case in point, if you look at the TUG Top 30, there's a good mix of both RCI and II (and dual affiliated) timeshares there.

As for customer service, I would have to give a slight advantage to II.  Many of the vacation guides at RCI are clueless.  Most are good and some are great, but there are many that are clueless.

But to me, there are other factors you didn't ask about that are more important, and the edge goes to RCI in those areas:

1) Selection.  Generally, RCI has much more selection.  If II has no timeshares in an area and RCI has three, it doesn't matter how nice II's timeshares are or how good their customer service is.

2) Web site.  Searching is far easier and more flexible on RCI.

Don't get me wrong, though.  I like (and use) both.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 5, 2012)

> Many of the vacation guides at RCI are clueless. Most are good and some are great, but there are many that are clueless.


If you can use one of the dedicated desks (e.g. the Wyndham desk) they are generally pretty good.  And, web support is great.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 5, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I didn't mention it because you can go check for yourself in the directory.
> 
> (You made the statement, you can list the supporting facts to support your statement.)
> 
> ...



My issue is Wyndham Sucks.  I don't like like their TS's, I don't like their point system, I don't like how they trade in RCI, I don't like what the have done and what they are doing to RCI, I don't like their crappy hotels that they own, I don't like where they are located in regards to HGVC/Marriott/Starwood or their quality (ie, Oahu or Maui/Ka'anapali), I don't like their presentation games ... Yes I don't like Wyndham's, but that's my issue. 

One of the main reasons that I purchased and am still purchasing TS's is for Hawaii, not the mainland (ie, Florida).  Take a look at the location and quality of the Wyndham's in Hawaii, and take a look at the location and quality of the HGVC/Marriott/Starwood TS's (ie, HHV, Ko'olina, Ka'anapali, ...).

I know a lot of people on TUG like Wyndham and that's fine, to each their own.   I'm not looking at getting into a pissing contest, although you started one.    But you asked.   That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it. 

Addendum: First, the advantage of Marriott & Starwood, to me, is their preference period (no scrapes and bones).  Second, Marriott does offer their points system now, if you want it.  Third, Starwood does offer their StarOptions, if that's what you want.  Fourth, I do like the HGVC points system  and wish that Marriott and Starwood offered something modeled after it.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 5, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> My issue is Wyndham Sucks.  I don't like like their TS's, I don't like their point system, I don't like how they trade in RCI, I don't like what the have done and what they are doing to RCI, I don't like their crappy hotels that they own, I don't like where they are located in regards to HGVC/Marriott/Starwood or their quality (ie, Oahu or Maui/Ka'anapali), I don't like their presentation games ... Yes I don't like Wyndham's, but that's my issue.
> 
> One of the main reasons that I purchased and am still purchasing TS's is for Hawaii, not the mainland (ie, Florida).  Take a look at the location and quality of the Wyndham's in Hawaii, and take a look at the location and quality of the HGVC/Marriott/Starwood TS's (ie, HHV, Ko'olina, Ka'anapali, ...).
> 
> ...



Chriskre doesnt need to make any supporting statements of fact that can be easily corroborated by looking in the RCI directory. If after perusing the directory you do not see any Marriotts or Starwoods, then you can call BS.

There are many that are plenty happy with the leftovers as you call them.  You would be surprised how impressive some of those leftovers can be. Prime inventory at times too.  Sure, chriskre may not be able to have the peace of mind that you do knowing that you can rest assured that your exchange will come through. But for folks who are perfectly fine traveling off season, or willing to work flextrade, or are diligent with sightings, they can have very rewarding exchange experiences.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 7, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> My issue is Wyndham Sucks.  I don't like like their TS's, I don't like their point system, I don't like how they trade in RCI, I don't like what the have done and what they are doing to RCI, I don't like their crappy hotels that they own, I don't like where they are located in regards to HGVC/Marriott/Starwood or their quality (ie, Oahu or Maui/Ka'anapali), I don't like their presentation games ... Yes I don't like Wyndham's, but that's my issue.
> 
> Well Wyndham sales may suck but the resorts don't.  It's a very user friendly website and if you plan ahead and combine your reservations in one phone call you don't even have to pay anything extra to go on your vacations.
> 
> ...




I'm not defending Wyndham, they don't need me to defend them, just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 7, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Chriskre doesnt need to make any supporting statements of fact that can be easily corroborated by looking in the RCI directory. If after perusing the directory you do not see any Marriotts or Starwoods, then you can call BS.
> 
> There are many that are plenty happy with the leftovers as you call them.  You would be surprised how impressive some of those leftovers can be. Prime inventory at times too.  Sure, chriskre may not be able to have the peace of mind that you do knowing that you can rest assured that your exchange will come through. But for folks who are perfectly fine traveling off season, or willing to work flextrade, or are diligent with sightings, they can have very rewarding exchange experiences.



Thanks for the support.  

Yes I get great value with the leftovers although I am learning how to maximize II and RCI better thanks to my TUG peeps.


----------



## thomtaylor (Nov 8, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> I agree with Jim. Buy where you want to go, and I will add, within driving distance. I will also add for everything else, rent. QUOTE]
> 
> We are letting Interval International go & staying with SFX as long as they treat me so well.  For us, it is the personal attention that Darcy provides -- like haven't a private concierge who's not just filling an inventory.  And the exchanges have been spectacular (twice at the Manhattan Club, for instance).  They have never let us down, like our exchanges (in New Orleans and Kauai), find things we thought unamaginable, and all high-grade (cannot say that for the mass-market places and II and RCI that are machines).


----------



## laura1957 (Nov 8, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> I can't speak for others, but if my MFs arverage $300-$400 per week owned + exchg fees of $154 + membership fee of $89 amortized across all my exchanges, I think your sight will cease to fail given my circumstances. It is simple math.
> 
> As for those who do not have such a low cost of travel, even those who spend more on average may value accommodations quality equally to or more than simply location, and thus may not want to spend more to enjoy a superior quality vacation experience at the diverse locations they choose to exchange to. Personally, I would rather trade a beach front location with merely decent quality  accommodations for a superior quality resort a half mile inland. That's just how I roll.



Agree, I am basically very happy with RCI.  I feel I get my moneys worth with exchanging, and that is without considering last calls and bonus weeks.  Last month I went to Sea Scape Beach and Golf Villas in Kitty Hawk - using a bonus week it cost me 210. for the week for a 2 br/2 bath - and I didnt have to use any of my TPUs.  It helps that we can (and generally prefer) to travel off season


----------



## MLR (Nov 8, 2012)

*Which has nicer properties - II or RCI?*


We don't get a choice - our resort in HI is with RCI. We used our home resort 3 times (our timeshare was nearly gratis from my sister who was just wanting to get out from under the MF). So, we didn't pay any more for our TS  than what some of you charge to rent yours out for a week! Our MF's have held fairly steady since 2004 - so we figure someone knows what they are doing over there in HI. 

Along this same line of thought - why would I rent from a TUG member who wants $1000 for a week in FL when I can get a week on RCI for $199 - $500? If TS are worthless - why are rentals so expensive? Just my 2 cents. Considering the fact that I own a Red Week in HI that I would probably barely be able to give away if I wanted to. We decided to hang tight for awhile and use RCI. Finally getting the  hang of RCI - and we have traded for some pretty nice TS's so far.  

We joined RCI in 2010 and hate the fees - but considering that our TS gets us what we consider a GREAT # of points - we average 2-3 vacations a year out of our every other odd year TS week on the Big Island.

 We have stayed at some really nice TS's so far in Branson, Cancun, Kissimmee, FL. Heading to Isla Mujeres, MX for 2 weeks soon and have a week booked at Hilton Grand Vacations Club in Waikoloa, HI for 2013 with enough points left for another 1 or 2 weeks stateside - if we don't get too carried away.  So, if my math is correct, that is closer to 4 weeks vacation per year for ONE EOY timeshare week in HI. We just can't complain. Then factor in that it's a 2BR and someone else can go along - either free - or usually for the price of a nice dinner - well???

Sure we pay exchange fees and usually buy the cancellation ins, etc. - but is an average of $300 or so per week too much for a week's vacation in a very nice 2BR condo? Wish it cost a bit less - but for now - we will keep trading with RCI. 

Do we wish there was MORE selection to choose from at any given time? Sure. But, so far, we have found some nice ones - if you are patient and persistent. And we do not spend more $$ on ongoing searches either. I just keep looking and looking and looking until WHA LA - we hit on one that suits us and our points budget.

I think we may feel differently because we have virtually NOTHING invested in our TS week except yearly MF's. For this I thank my little sister :0) She did us a big favor. If RCI keeps going UP, UP and away with their costs - then we may rethink this - but we are satisfied with the quality of the timeshares we have traded for through RCI. Of course, I always narrow my search to the Silver and Gold Crown resorts anyway - that helps.


----------



## MLR (Nov 8, 2012)

*Forgot to mention:*

Forgot to mention that we travel 'off season' - so we don't have to work around school schedules, etc. - so that makes finding something on RCI a bit easier to do. 

Sorry, this is an important point - because I would imagine that trading under those circumstances - trying to find something with a narrow window of time and dealing with school - that would pretty well rule out the gems that we snagged.


----------



## blackjack (Nov 8, 2012)

I too bought thinking I was going to use it every year and after 3 years, I got bored with it and have enjoyed trading multiple units.  I love the variety of resorts and locations I have gotten through exchanges.  I think it only makes sense to join an exchange company if you own a timeshare.  Of course, that's my experience and some folks love to go to the same place every year.  I have been to Maui, Kaui, SF, London, Atlantis, Aruba, Belize, Vancouver, Key West, Maimi, Las Vegas, Palm Springs, San Diego etc with my exchanges.  Would probably sell all my units if I can no longer trade.  

I have never used RCI, but my experience with Starwood, Marriott, Hyatt, and the limited Four Season resorts with II would put it on top for me.  Disney was with II until recently as well.  Too bad lost that before I got to take advantage of exchanging there.


----------

